# Cyanobacteria?



## Chip Munk (Nov 12, 2016)

Cyanobacteria is green and can grow inches in a day. I would remove and clean the rock. Also I would cut your lighting intensity down if possible. If you are running two lights then cut down to one for a while, or shorten the photo period, but I think intensity has a lot to do with it. Also if the tank is stocked too heavily with fish and your getting some ammonium that's not getting bio processed quickly enough.

~Chip


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Cyanobacteria normally start from substrate. They spread from there to plants and hardscape. They are very very easy to remove and recover very very fast, basically over night. They carry unpleasant earthly smells. They got different color but mine always black grey very dark green. No algae eater eat them. 

If you want to remove minor algae on rocks, you can use Alamo shrimp. Or you can use h2o2 or excel and syringe to spot treat. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Chip Munk said:


> Cyanobacteria is green and can grow inches in a day. I would remove and clean the rock. Also I would cut your lighting intensity down if possible. If you are running two lights then cut down to one for a while, or shorten the photo period, but I think intensity has a lot to do with it. Also if the tank is stocked too heavily with fish and your getting some ammonium that's not getting bio processed quickly enough.
> 
> ~Chip





John Wong said:


> Cyanobacteria normally start from substrate. They spread from there to plants and hardscape. They are very very easy to remove and recover very very fast, basically over night. They carry unpleasant earthly smells. They got different color but mine always black grey very dark green. No algae eater eat them.
> 
> If you want to remove minor algae on rocks, you can use Alamo shrimp. Or you can use h2o2 or excel and syringe to spot treat.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


So do y'all think it is cyanobacteria, or not?


----------



## Chip Munk (Nov 12, 2016)

Mattb126 said:


> So do y'all think it is cyanobacteria, or not?


No, I do not. Just some form of Algae. A clue is that cyanobacteria doesn't adhere to stuff. You can easily wipe it off with one stroke of your finger.
~Chip


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

Ya here's a video on Cyanobacteria so u have a better idea. I actually have that same red/purple looking algae in my 180g don't know what it is or have found out about it but I'm sure little less light with good flow will fix the problem

https://youtu.be/B3TF1ho1M3s

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably algae. Algae that grows close to hardscape like that is never a problem. Just leave it. Anything that isn't choking up your plants will only help to outcompete the more problematic algaes that do.


----------

